# How to handle agitated puppy



## Ronin rogue (Jun 23, 2010)

How should an agitated puppy/dog be handled/trained when they bark, growl, and bite?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

And how old are these pup as a 12 wk old might be handled much differently than a 9 month old. At the very least carefully, under 5 months of age pups really can't do wrong. Pups I have trained through the years starting at 5 months usually the pup explains to me how to handle the problems.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Ronin is very young, Wvasko. Baby baby age.

How agitated is agitated? 
Can you describe the behaviour and context?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Cracker said:


> Ronin is very young, Wvasko. Baby baby age.
> 
> How agitated is agitated?
> Can you describe the behaviour and context?


I think young is good, more time to learn about dogs. I was not trying to be disrespectful. Whether OP was 10 yrs of age or 60, my answer would have been the same. I start many older dogs as puppies and I have a tendency to start people the same way when explaining dog stuff. In all fairness though sometimes my people skills aren't up to par. Thank doG DFers have been patient with my shortcomings.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Thank doG DFers have been patient with my shortcomings.


Your virtues far outweigh the shortcomings ^_^

BTW Ronin, if the pup is just pitching a fit....I just pick them up. It's not scary, just annoying. But I'd say reserve that approach until you describe more of what he's doing.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

wvasko said:


> I think young is good, more time to learn about dogs. I was not trying to be disrespectful. Whether OP was 10 yrs of age or 60, my answer would have been the same. I start many older dogs as puppies and I have a tendency to start people the same way when explaining dog stuff. In all fairness though sometimes my people skills aren't up to par. Thank doG DFers have been patient with my shortcomings.


LOL Wvasko, my bad here, I meant the PUPPY is very young. Not the poster. He's got a ticker on his sig, the pup's not quite seven weeks old.
BTW, your people skills are fine. Your sense of irony and sarcasm are well defined, the sign of a nimble mind.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Cracker said:


> LOL Wvasko, my bad here, I meant the PUPPY is very young. Not the poster. He's got a ticker on his sig, the pup's not quite seven weeks old.
> BTW, your people skills are fine. Your sense of irony and sarcasm are well defined, the sign of a nimble mind.


I should checkout that Sig stuff but I've been cut off from DF with my Firefox going haywire with big red warning attack pictures. I was like Chicken Little running around tryin to post and dodge PC-virus droppings.

I do feel better now, Xeph says I have Virtues and you say Nimble Mind and I also have survived the bad PC doGs


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmmm...patience and re-directing here, but not the average pet owner. I have a 9 week old Malinois puppy here (will post pics in a bit on another thread!) and he has some fits over toys, food, etc, but that is what I am looking for in a puppy at this age. I don't want a hooligan, but I also don't want too much discipline, especially with him fresh off the plane.

But even with a pet puppy, I would think that redirecting, distracting, etc, would be a valid method, like wvasco said about age though. There does come a time when you need to set firm limits in a different way.


----------

